# 19 Year Old Guy In College



## Fefoe44 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello Everyone, this is my first time posting on the forums and I find it great to know that I'm not the only one.

I'll be straight up honest and say that I'm struggling in college. This IBS S*** or whatever mental illness this is has ruined my social, sex, and adult lifestyle.

I'll be sitting at an afternoon class and get the worst bouts of gas. Sometimes, whenever I eat tomatoes it feels like SATAN IS IN MY INTESTINES, as this sensation moves to where the bladder is. Sometimes I get Nauseas for no reason and feel like I want to die. Imagine maintaining a real life job with this...

I've had a colonoscopy and endoscopy at AGE 19. My point in all of this is that I know your struggle, and feel free to message me or post on this forum to know that we aren't alone in tackling this beast. Never lose hope. We will overcome whatever this is. I hope this inspired you.


----------

